# Ca - Sonoma Coast State Beaches.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm taking off from work early today for a father/son only trip to Bodega Dunes state beach for the weekend. I owe my son a trip since I took my daughter on the last one and he stayed home with mom. We packed the trailer last night with food and clothes, aired up the tires on both the truck and trailer, plus all the other little things it takes to get ready. I should be able to pretty much hook up and go!

He is very excited to say the least!







He turns 6 one week from today, so he's thinking of this trip as kind of a birthday present too. The weekend forecast is just about perfect. In fact, it wouldn't even matter if it rained







all weekend, we would still have a blast.

I'm sorry that camping season is pretty much over for our friends in the north and north east areas of our country, so this one is for you too!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes each kid needs there alone time with a parent









Sounds like you are looking forward to it as much as your son and that is what it is all about! Have a great weekend

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip Herb!









That sounds like a blast! My son and I enjoyed a 'Guys Only' weekend away last month, and it was the best! Memories that will last a lifetime for both of us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, I am! Thanks guys! Hope you have a good weekend as well. 1 hr and 33 minutes, but whose counting?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great weekend!!

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like a beautiful spot. 
Enjoy time alone with your son, these are times he will remember for the rest of his life


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good for you!

Father/son (son's in my case) weekends are great. Mom gets some R&R and Dad gets some great memories!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Herb,
Hope you took your son to the salt water taffy store there. My parents took us there when we were kids.
kids love to watch the taffy stretcher work.
Hope you had a great time.

Lou


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone! We made it back safely and had a wonderful time! The weather was PERFECT!







We spent almost 4 hours just walking the beach and checking out tide pools on Saturday. I pretty much let him run the weekend on where he wanted to go and do. We had pancakes (chocolate on Sunday morning) and bacon for breakfast both mornings. The campground was probably about 50% full, almost all trailers of some kind or another. No other Outbacks, however.









This time we did not stop at the salt water taffy store, I do know the one you are referring to.

What in the world am I doing back here at work?!?









Here's a link to a photo album I posted of some of the pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Loved your photos!
Glad you had a great time with your son and that you made it home safely.
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds (and looks) like a great trip, Herb!








I'm glad you had the chance to get away for some bonding time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Dawn and Doug!







I'm glad we went this past weekend vs. Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Great Pictures!

You probably had the beach all to yourself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great picture of you and the kids...

Don't ya just love the Oregon coast...


----------

